# Golden in Michigan



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Just received an email from a friend in Michigan. She received this email from someone she knows. My friend is in Coldwater Mi. and I would assume this golden is in the area. 


_A co worker of mine just stopped in and told me of a Golden Retreiver about 1-2 years old that is tied up outside on a short chain. The owner is willing to give him up because he is not a cute puppy anymore (GRR...don't get me started). She believes he is neutered but we are unsure if he is up to date on shots. Does anyone know of a potential adopter that is looking for a Golden? She believes he is a pure bred. _

_ 


_


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that I don't know anyone but will keep my ears and eyes open in case someone is looking. It makes me sick about this poor boys owner. I sure hope someone can take him from this person ASAP.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please contact the rescue groups in MI for this boy! You can find them listed on the GRCA website here:​ 
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


You could also contact Robin Brown, she is a trainer in MI and might have leads for people looking for a dog:
*Robin Brown, CPDT-KA
*[email protected]


----------

